# Warm Winter Work Gloves?



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey everyone.... I couldn't really find a good place to put this question, so I just put it here. I was hoping someone could give me advice on some really warm gloves. My mom and I have our horses on our property, so we have a run-in shelter. We live in WI, and when we go out to muck in the winter, my fingers get so cold that they're numb in under ten minutes. I've tried several different types of gloves, including some really expensive ones from a sports store, but nothing works. Even those hand-worming packets don't prevent my fingers from freezing. 

Are mittens better than gloves? Is it simply a lost cause? Any and all advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I use gloves that have the cut offs half way up the finger, and the mitten flap over it for when I'm not saddling/bridling and stuff like that. However, it hasn't gotten very cold here in CT yet...


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

a true mitten will be much better.

i have worn a pair of mittens that was like a glove from the inside (fabric between each finger) and didn't like them as much.

but if you can find a good pair of waterproof mittens you will notice a difference. another thing I really like is my boot dryer, you can get an attatchment for gloves too so they are warm and dry when you put them on.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Almond Joy said:


> I use gloves that have the cut offs half way up the finger, and the mitten flap over it for when I'm not saddling/bridling and stuff like that. However, it hasn't gotten very cold here in CT yet...


Me too, I love the ones I get from Big R, "Alyaska" brand($20), wool cut off fingers with a mitten flap. I have put the warmers in them on really cold days( -20*F). I could pull the flap back and rope and somewhat feel my rope, them when I was just riding along have the mittten flap over to keep them toasty. I also buy the wool gloves from the army surplus store and double them.($3/pair)
I prefer wool over cotton, wool stays somewhat warm even when wet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Me too, I love the ones I get from Big R, "Alyaska" brand($20), wool cut off fingers with a mitten flap. I have put the warmers in them on really cold days( -20*F). I could pull the flap back and rope and somewhat feel my rope, them when I was just riding along have the mittten flap over to keep them toasty. I also buy the wool gloves from the army surplus store and double them.($3/pair)
> I prefer wool over cotton, wool stays somewhat warm even when wet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got mine from American Eagle, although I'm sure you could find similars for much cheaper without the name-brand stuff. However, they are really nice quality wool and cotton blend, and I would definitely recommend them!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm up here in N MI, and I have just the glove for you! The brand is, "Kombi" with patented "Waterguard+" They're windproof, weatherproof, waterproof and breathable, and I wouldn't sell mine for $1,000! Should be easy to find on-line (I bought mine years ago @ a local ski shop, and they're still like brand new!) Good luck!


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is what's so nice about mittens the fact that your fingers and palm are all together, so you don't loose as much heat? I'm guessing that tacking up wearing mittens would be really hard, but just for mucking, those seem to be the way to go... Thanks for the advice- maybe I won't turn into a huge icicle now!


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Check out the Tractor Supply Store, they have a huge variety of warm outdoor working gloves for the winter!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

^this. Any farm and ranch supply store should have good outdoor work wear for any local weather.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

For mucking when it's below zero, I wear my husbands choppers. Above zero and I can use any of the heavy duty fleece gloves from Cabelas.

For tacking up, medium weight fleece. Riding - just trail or putzing, fleece. For a working or schooling ride - SSG all weather.

A good thing to remember is to be sure you dry your gloves (and boots) in between wearing. Many times the quick cold is because your hands were sweating the last time you wore them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a pair of waterproof mittens from North Face. They work great!!

I have to have mittens -- gloves do not keep my fingers warm. 

If I need it, I will put disposable hand warmers in my gloves. I almost always use them for my feet because I have a very hard time keeping them warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wool is your best bet. The gloves with the mitten flap are likely the warmest. I've tried the thick water proof leather gloves, snow mobile mitts, sheepwool lined leather mitts and have found these combo gloves to be the best. I have found that leather and nylon, once cold, will radiate that cold to the skin. Would you believe my heavy wool sweater is wamer than my -40 rated jacket with it's high percentage nylon outer layer. Even with an inner jacket I feel the cold radaite inward so stick to wool, it's still the best.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe it! I also buy the army surplus wool sweaters, I live in them in the winter! My husband has an older Navy issue wool pea coat that is awesome, I love wool!


----------

